# Is there a cutoff date for when BMQ (reg) courses start this time of the year?



## NJL (25 Aug 2007)

Hope not... but was curious considering the holiday break.. figured it might affect the course schedule (recruits returning after), would be nice to have the break though... I hope to merit listed soon (my file is being reviewed by the RMO).


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> Hope not... but was curious considering the holiday break.. figured it might affect the course schedule (recruits returning after), would be nice to have the break though... I hope to merit listed soon (my file is being reviewed by the RMO).



When you are listed and selected, they will let you know when you will be going on BMQ again.  Until then anything is speculation.


----------



## aaronrogers (25 Aug 2007)

I asked my recruiter this exact question and he had no idea, but after some searching around the forums I found that in fact basic training has had a 2 week or so break in the past for christmas holidays. I am just guessing thats what they are planning on doing again, but dont quote me on it, Im just guessing.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

aaronrogers said:
			
		

> I asked my recruiter this exact question and he had no idea, but after some searching around the forums I found that in fact basic training has had a 2 week or so break in the past for christmas holidays. I am just guessing thats what they are planning on doing again, but dont quote me on it, Im just guessing.



Thats not what shes asking.....


----------



## aaronrogers (25 Aug 2007)

Well Im just saying that their probably will be courses running through the christmas break and probably dont have a cut off time or anything is all.

Just the info I found from searching.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

aaronrogers said:
			
		

> Well Im just saying that their probably will be courses running through the christmas break and probably dont have a cut off time or anything is all.
> 
> Just the info I found from searching.



 :

There is a point and time when they stop forming new platoons for the year. Yes the platoons have a break at x-mas.  Thats not what NJL was going on about


----------



## NJL (25 Aug 2007)

I'm a 27 year old guy that can appreciate a nice lookin lady, hence the avatar/pic.

CDN Aviator is right... I know there's a Xmas break but was just curious when BMQ's stop starting up.. month? I hope/should to be in fairly soon... as long as I get a job offer, the date to start really won't matter.. more/less time to train.


----------



## BC Old Guy (26 Aug 2007)

BMQ will be loaded into Nov.  The numbers of courses starting increase in Sep and Oct, so you see a lot of people being enrolled or given their offers now.  As the season gets closer to Christmas, there are fewer courses started.  The next surge is in January, and keeps going until March, when there is a slight pause.


----------



## NJL (27 Aug 2007)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> BMQ will be loaded into Nov.  The numbers of courses starting increase in Sep and Oct, so you see a lot of people being enrolled or given their offers now.  As the season gets closer to Christmas, there are fewer courses started.  The next surge is in January, and keeps going until March, when there is a slight pause.



Thanks for the info.. makes sense


----------



## marie1987 (28 Aug 2007)

Hello, 
i just applied, passed my aptitude test, i'm doing my medical and interview in 2 days, my recruiting officer told me that the i was applying for was in high demand and so the recruiting process might take alot less time and i might be leaving for st-jean in september...well i tought about it and since my interview is august 29th, it made no sense that i would be leaving so quickly, because my friend who was also enrolling told me the course was early september something like the 3rd and the second one was only in january, but after rwading a couple of posts, i found out there are a few more then just 2! because that would mean a whole lot of ppl on one course! so my question is, when are the courses...and how much of a time minimum time lapse do they give u in advance to know when u are leaving!
thanks alot!
Marie


----------



## BC Old Guy (30 Aug 2007)

In addition to my last post, I've looked up the actual dates.  The last courses before Christmas start 3 Dec, the firsts courses after Christmas start 7 Jan.

For marie1987 - Most course vacancies for Sep are now full.  Depending on when your file is Merit Listed, there may be a chance for a Sep course, however its more likely to be an Oct course.  How much notice you get depends on how many courses are scheduled and how many people are completing the process.  In mid-April the earliest course we could load was in July, so those loaded got 2 to 2 1/2 months notice.  Last Jan/Feb we had some people who were given offers on Monday for enrolment Thursday, and travel Saturday.  Remember its an offer - and up to you to accept if you agree to what is being offered.


----------



## NJL (30 Aug 2007)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> In addition to my last post, I've looked up the actual dates.  The last courses before Christmas start 3 Dec, the firsts courses after Christmas start 7 Jan.
> 
> For marie1987 - Most course vacancies for Sep are now full.  Depending on when your file is Merit Listed, there may be a chance for a Sep course, however its more likely to be an Oct course.  How much notice you get depends on how many courses are scheduled and how many people are completing the process.  In mid-April the earliest course we could load was in July, so those loaded got 2 to 2 1/2 months notice.  Last Jan/Feb we had some people who were given offers on Monday for enrolment Thursday, and travel Saturday.  Remember its an offer - and up to you to accept if you agree to what is being offered.



Thanks for the updated info, it's much appreciated.. good to hear that at this time of the year the waiting to start BMQ MIGHT be less compared to a few months ago... makes sense seeing how alot of applicants are probably already processed/started BMQ for the year.. I reapplied in Feb and back then I was ready to go on short notice (1/2 weeks) if needed.. and nothings changed since... I hope to start BMQ in Oct/Nov (my file is being reviewed by rmo then should be merit listed) but starting BMQ on Dec 3, would be kinda unique.. train for 1-2 weeks then go on Xmas break, but I wouldn't complain lol. 

Marie, plan for Oct at the earliest.. unless there's a cancellation or something.


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Sep 2007)

I'm happy to know that there are still BMQ courses starting up after October 1st. I was recently Merit listed, and I'm looking forward to starting at St Jean. I have to admit the idea of having christmas break in the middle of BMQ would be nice, I'm not sure how disruptive it would be to training. Unfounded worries, I hope.


----------



## marie1987 (21 Sep 2007)

I have a friend that applied as medical technician a few weeks before I applied for my trade, which is in high demand. He got his offer maybe 1 1/2 week ago for the october 16th course! I think there could be courses up until the end of october, that is what I've been told.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (21 Sep 2007)

So anyone know how many courses are starting up in Oct ?


----------



## NJL (21 Sep 2007)

Just an update.. I'm starting BMQ Oct 8, course ends Feb 1.. looks like I'll be getting 2-3 weeks off for x-mas/new years, which will be nice... I've heard about 3 courses starting in Oct (1,8,16), wouldn't be surprised it there was one more added (23?) at the end of the month.


----------



## swofford (26 Sep 2007)

Does anyone know if they will be holding another BMQ in CFB Borden?? alot of our guys from ontario and west would colst less to ship to borden then to St-Jean... I live in Borden now and I would be free to move to the barracks, makes sense? and my MOC training is in Borden, it would be more efficient to be in borden for the 14 week BMQ and stay for the 54 week MOC wouldn't it?? and my baby girl is scheduled to be born in February, and I really don't wanna miss it... oh BTW I'm going AVN Tech... Peace!


----------



## CFR FCS (4 Oct 2007)

BMQs in Borden don't normally happen unless St. Jean is completely full, usually that happens during the spring and summer months when BOTC (Officer training) makes high demands on the facilities and staff. I haven't seen any forecast for Borden in the near future. As for saving money moving people to Borden vice St. Jean it's really peanuts compared with the cost of moving staff and instructors to Borden to run a course. 

My guess is St. Jean for your BMQ and then back to Borden for your AVN training. Good Luck.


----------

